# learing python programming



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

I want to learn python programming. I need a beginners - basic user guide. I have a bit, but not much knowledge of programming. The guide doesnt need to be very extensive, but the basics should be explained so I can write basic programs.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

[url]http://www.dickbaldwin.com/tocpyth.htm[/URL]
[url]http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide[/URL]
[url]http://docs.python.org/tutorial/[/URL]
[url]http://www.sthurlow.com/python/[/URL]
[url]http://www.awaretek.com/tutorials.html[/URL]

Those are links to Python tutorials. You should check all of them out, as some teach things better than the others, as well as stuff the others don't cover at all. If you need any more help locating more tutorials for Python, or just need help with a specific project/part of it, just post it in the forums as a new thread ( or just reply to this one if your wanting to do that ).


----------

